# Anyone know anything about this?



## MrMonark13 (Jun 27, 2022)

This was my dad’s 1987? Schwinn predator. I changed the seat when I was 7 because the original was uncomfortable. I don’t know anything about old school bmx bikes. Help please!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2022)

That's a lil newer than I'm familiar with. I'm sure someone here knows these


----------



## marching_out (Jun 27, 2022)

Early 1990's possibly.


----------



## GoodLifeBikes (Jun 28, 2022)

Yes 90s not 80s


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 28, 2022)

1991 Schwinn Phantom FW


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks everyone for helping me with this! I don’t do much with bmx stuff, but my dad wanted me to keep his bike! If anyone has any more information, let me know! I gave the original owners manual!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice! Hang on to it.besides the sentimental value,bmx stuff becomes collectable as it gets older.and it's a schwinn.thats how it's been anyway


----------

